# Winterquellfrostsäbler.... Immer noch Exklusiv oder schon "Normal" ?



## Kighlander (26. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen erstmal.

Seit gestern (25.02.08) bin ich mit meiner Priesterin stolzer Besitzer eines Winterquellfrostsäblers.
Ein Wort vorweg: Ich habe einen riesen Respekt vor denen, die die Questreihe VOR der Vereinfachung gemacht haben, das muss schier die Hölle gewesen sein und jetzt ist es quasi ein Witz mit dem hohen Rufzuwachs.

Ich war zu beginn der Questreihe ein Level 59 Schattenpriester und habe ganze drei Level gebraucht, bis ich das Vieh mein Eigen nennen durfte.

Überwiegend habe ich die Quests alleine gemacht, nur gegen Ende habe ich mit ein paar Level 70er zusammen gequestet. Wie anstrengend das war, beschreibe ich mal mit ein paar Eckdaten:



Mobname____________________Anzahl

Frosthagelriesen____________128
Frosthagelbewahrer__________128
Schamanen der Winterfelle___338
Ursas der Winterfelle_______375
Alter Splitterzahn__________695
Eiswindverheerer____________625

Das ist schon eine gewaltige Menge, die da ins Gras beißen mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nebenbei bemerkt hatte dies aber auch noch einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt. Man beachte die Menge an Furlborgs, die die ewigen Jagdgründe betreten haben: 713 !!! Und da es, jedenfalls auf Level 62, noch 10 Ruf bei der Holzschlundfeste gibt, habe ich eine komplette Rufstufe NUR durch Mobkills bekommen. Nebenbei lassen diese auch Geisterperlen der Winterfelle fallen, in meinem Fall waren das 270, was wiederum eine Rufsteigerung von 8100 Ruf ergab.

Soviel zu meinem Säbler....

Nun der Diskussionsansatz:

IST der Säbler noch etwas besonderes oder ist der so Normal wie wenn z.B. ein Gnom sich den Ruf erspielt um einen "Normalen" Säbler bei Darnassus zu reiten?
Und ich bitte nochmal inständig mit Geflame DER Leute aufzuhören, die noch mit 75 Ruf sich ihren Säbler erspielt haben, denn DEREN Säbler ist auf jeden Fall was besonderes, auch wenn man es leider nicht sehen kann, ob es ein "Leichter" oder "Schwerer" Säbler war...

In diesem Sinne....



Záfira (Nachtelf-Priester)


----------



## domes (26. Februar 2008)

Der Frostsäbler wird immer ein klein wenig besonders bleiben, weil die Farmerei außer dem Grafikupdate für das seltener benutzte Reittier nichts bringt und es genug "lohnendere" Farmaufgaben gibt (was ja zu Classic Zeiten nicht so war). 
Demzufolge ist es nur für einige wenige überhaupt interessant, sich den Frostsäbler zuzulegen...für solche zum Bsp., die ohnehin lvln wollen und damit noch ein bisschen EP abstauben können.


----------



## Tschazera (26. Februar 2008)

Da muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Der Winterspring-Frostsäbler wird immer was besonderes sein. Denn, wer macht sich schon die Arbeit Wochen lang für den zu farmen?


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Da muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Der Winterspring-Frostsäbler wird immer was besonderes sein. Denn, wer macht sich schon die Arbeit Wochen lang für den zu farmen?


Hier *meld* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bisher nur mit meiner Magierin.
Zum einen sieht man ihn immer noch wirklich selten und ich find's immer wieder schön auf meinen Frosti zu steigen im AV.
Und zum anderen: Man kann sicherlich auch die gleiche Zeit damit verbringen andere Dinge zu farmen, aber Northrend wird kommen und dann heißt's für 8 Level erstmal: Kein Flugmount.
Und da laufe ich doch lieber mit einem der stylischten Mounts durch Northrend, als mir jetzt irgendeine Ausrüstung zu farmen, die ich mit dem Addon dann wieder ersetzen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. Februar 2008)

gz !

ich finde auch das es ein besonderes mount ist - was nicht jeder hat
ich werde es mir vielleicht auch holen ( mit meinem shadowpriest ) 
aber mal schaun wie lang ich durchhalte !

der winterquellfrostsäbler ist aufjedenfall besonderer als die talbuks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (26. Februar 2008)

Mach dir S4 full Dalmi, dann brauchste bis Epic Level 80 nichts zu ersetzen. ;-)
Ich denke mittlerweile auch schon dran, mir den zu erfarmen, denn er ist auf unserem Server im Besitz von niemanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (26. Februar 2008)

hmmm jo werds mit einem allychar auch ma versuchen
Eine Frage: wenn man 70 ist, bringen die Quests immer noch gleich viel Ruf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WEil mit meinen 70ern da durchrushen wär natürlich shcon einiges interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Frage: Das mount war nur für allys oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sniff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (26. Februar 2008)

1. Ja 
2. Ja


----------



## Polürt (26. Februar 2008)

Gibt es so was änliches auf für Hordler ??


----------



## b1ubb (26. Februar 2008)

Polürt schrieb:


> Gibt es so was änliches auf für Hordler ??



nein


----------



## Erothar (26. Februar 2008)

hi. 
ich mache auch grad die q dafür. okay bei mir gehts vllt etwas schneller weil ichs mit nem 70er mach.
Denk mal noch so 2 tage dann hab ich ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was mich interessiert ist das du echt 3 lvl durch die q bekommen hast?
Also ein kumpel aus real hat den säbler gestern mit seim shami bekommen und der hat 1,5lvl dadurch gemacht von 60 auf 61,5.

Ich rechne es auch denen sehr hoch an die diese q vor der vereinfachung gemacht haben, ich mein mich nerven se auch shcon ohne ende^^ immer dasselbe halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jedenfall wird er denk ich mal immer ein besonderes Mount bleiben weil alzu viele siht man damit jetzt auch nicht rumreiten.


UNd ein ganz dickes *GZ* dazu. 
Will au endlich^^ naja noch 2 tage...


(sry wegen rechtschreibfehlern habs in eile hingeschmiert^^)


----------



## Polürt (26. Februar 2008)

is ja madig  schade


----------



## Soramac (26. Februar 2008)

Polürt schrieb:


> Gibt es so was änliches auf für Hordler ??



Öhm... nein, 

außer den 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den gibts es aber jetz tnicht mehr


----------



## Deadwool (26. Februar 2008)

@Kighlander
Gratz zum Säbler


----------



## Huntergottheit (26. Februar 2008)

der winterquellfrostsäbler sieht nicht gut aus,die normalen sehen da schon besser aus und wen man den wintertiger hat,hat man einen roten tigerkopf und wei beim avatar kopf sieht auch nicht gut aus,ich würde kriegstiger holen hat man in paar stunden die marken falls du ein pve fuzzi bist


----------



## Tallys (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin noch am Ruf Farmen für den Säbler....
. 
Hab da so ne Sammeleidenschaft für Mounts entwickelt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe das wird noch ma wat.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


what ever..... Peace  euch


----------



## FERT (26. Februar 2008)

seit dem rufzuwachs laufen ziemlich viele 70er damit rum, von daher ... find ich den schon eher langweilig als besonders.


----------



## Gias (26. Februar 2008)

ich glaub was "besonderes" hast du damit noch immer
weil die meisten menschen das ganze wohl eher n&uuml;chtern betrachten und sich nicht den 
extremen mehraufwand antun um einen anderen skin zu haben


----------



## Arakon79 (26. Februar 2008)

Wo gibts denn die Quest für den? Hätt den auch ganz gerne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Mobname____________________Anzahl

Frosthagelriesen____________128
Frosthagelbewahrer__________128
Schamanen der Winterfelle___338
Ursas der Winterfelle_______375
Alter Splitterzahn__________695
Eiswindverheerer____________625


autsch .. naja vieleicht tu ich mir das auch an Xd wollte den immer nur als hordler ging das nie


----------



## Theroas (26. Februar 2008)

Ohne jetzt stänkern zu wollen:

Mit dem Frostsäbler gibts 3 gratis Mountaufkleber: "*I'm an Asia Grind Fan! How am I driving?*"

Plus Aggro von den casuals.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (26. Februar 2008)

Auch Gratz von meiner Seite her aus. Ich finde du kannst mit Recht Stolz auf das Mount sein nicht nur weil es was "besonderes" ist sondern die Mühe und die Zeit die da hinter steckt, mit meiner Gnomkriegerin habe ich auch eine Nachtelfenkatze und ich weis wieviel Zeit, Mühe und Runenstoff da drin steckt nicht jeder macht sich die mühe. In diesem Sinne Have Fun ;-)


----------



## -sonixx- (26. Februar 2008)

GZ auch von mir.
Schade das man den nicht auch auf der Horde Seite machen kann, da beneide ich euch echt drum. Das ist wirklich ein geiles Tierchen.


----------



## Menarion (26. Februar 2008)

Besonders ist er für Leute, die wisssen, was dahinter steckt. Aber rein optisch ist er eher langweilig. Da würd ich lieber tausend Mal Sethekkhallen machen, um den Vogel da zu holen. Der sieht nämlich auch Hammer aus!


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2008)

Da ich im Moment nicht mehr wirklich regelmäßig WoW spiele kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Zumindest während meiner aktiven Zeit habe ich höchst seltenst einen Wintersäbler gesehen und finde das auch gut so.

Ich habe den Wintersäbler noch zu der Zeit gemacht als der Rufzuwachs, zwar schon einmal angehoben wurde, jedoch immernoch bei 75Rufpunkten lag. Mit dem Voranschreiten in WoW und dem zweiten Addon das schon bald da ist, wird der Frostsäbler vermutlich immer mehr in Vergessenheit geraten, auch wenn die Zeit geringer wird, in der man ihn bekommen könnte.

Ich bin damit nicht unglücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Ankommen in der Riege der Wintersäblerbesitzer.


----------



## Wynd (26. Februar 2008)

dickes GZ an den themenstarter!

normalerweise bin ich selbst für diese crazy-aufgaben immer sofort zu haben! habe z.b. schon sehre viele stunden/abende mit pet-farmen verbracht (glühwürmchen, schlammling, drachenwelplinge & co.) ABER den frostsäbler finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, ein wenig zu langweilig und unauffällig. da ich nachttelf spiele bin ich eh schon 30 level tigermäßig unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (bei dem hyppogreifen beim cenarius ist das ähnlich. mit denen düst man ja schon auf manchen flugrouten rum - da muss ich nicht noch 2000G für aufwenden.

mein favorit ist der netherdrache, auch wenn den natürlich seeehr viele spieler haben. ich benutze deshalb meistens den normalen (epic)reitgreifen. der ist schön kompakt und hat auch nen kleinen wendekreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Talin78 (26. Februar 2008)

Habe meinen Säbler seit fast einem Jahr und finde es irgendwie Schade, dass inzwischen soviel damit rumlaufen. Wenn ich mal so bedenke, was mir das damals an Zeit und Nerven gekostet hat. War mehrmals kurz vorm Aufgeben. Aber was besonderes wird er trotzdem bleiben. Auch wenn es keiner sieht, dass ich den noch unter 75 Ruf Bedingungen gemacht habe; ich weiß es ja und das reicht mir.

gz zum Säbler auch von mir


----------



## Arakon79 (26. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Quest bekomme / annehmen kann?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich reite auch seit 2 wochen mit dem tiger rum und noch ist man nur einer von wenigen
aber er wird seinen seltenheitswert einbüsen zumindest auf mannroth - da schon recht
viele unterwegs um dieses, wie ich finde schöne mount zu bekommen

ich habe immer nachts (nicht regelmäßig) 2-4 stunden investiert und war gute 3 wochen
beschäftigt

aber als bergbauer und krieger hat es mir sehr sehr viel zusätzliches gebracht

600 thoriumerze (ok die haben mich auch aufgehalten ^^)
550 verdichtete steine
25 arkankristalle (z.z. 17-22g wert als barren)
20 verschiedene andere edelsteine
300x das juju mit stärke +
80x das juju mit der ap +
200x das juju mit feuerresi
160x das juju mit frostresi
80x dieses feuerwasser der winterfelle
und ca. 270 geisterperlen
und damit kam ich auf 4500/6000 bei der holzschlundfeste

da hab ich natürlich gleich weiter gemacht und nach 2 weiteren wochen 
kann ich seit sonntag den wächter der holzschlundfeste mein eigen nennen
und in if wurde ich vom könig höchst persönlich als held der allianz gefeiert

das ruf farmen bei den holzschlundfurbies bringt sehr sehr viel runenstoff
das ist wiederrum für mountfarmer etwas interessant

gz zu allen die sich für sowas aufraffen - auch wenns etwas schneller geht
aber öd ist der dennoch

ach ja, im lager der winterfelle wurde ich verdächtigt ein goldfarmer zu sein
jaja der helm des kopflosen reiters gehört zum farmbotstandardequip *bg*


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

also en tipp wie es schneller geht wäre, wenn man ab ruf wohlwollend die frostsäblerverpflegung weglässt und nur noch die Riesen und Winterfelle macht. Die dropp-rate is einfach zu shlecht, das nimmt viel zeit weg. Einfach Winterfelle plätten, runter reiten, Riesen plätten, hochreiten abgeben usw. en kollege hat des mir so empfohlen. Ich hab die erste hälfte wohlwollend mit dem Fleisch q gemacht die andere hälfte ohne. Und ich muss sagen (habs ma zeitlich gemessen) ich mach die anderen 2 q fast in der zeit wie ich den fleisch q mache. Sprich ich pack ohne fleisch 4q in der zeit als wenn dich die standard 3 machen würde. Probierts aus ihr werdet sehn.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Wielange hat man nun ca dafür? und was muss man so etwa machen?
50quests 100? oder mehr und dabei ca 10k mobs killen?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Februar 2008)

hallo,

also ich nehme mal mein beispiel

ab wohlwollend fehlen noch 33000 ruf
bis man sich den säbler für 80g kaufen kann

ich hatte mir auch überlegt die frostsäblerverpflegung zu sparen
hab dann aber doch nicht gemacht, da ich immer wieder diese
schimären und splitterzähne auf dem weg zu den winterfellen und
frostriesen angetroffen habe und somit gleich mitgenommen

die droprate ist eigentlich viel viel besser als zu lvl 60er zeiten
nur dürfen nicht mehr als 2 maximal 3 leute diese q machen da
dann die droprate sehr stark sinkt

also ab wohlwollend habe ich alle 3 q gemacht und nebenbei noch
erz abgebaut

für eine runde habe ich ca. 30 min gebraucht inkl. halt am briefkasten
in der ewigen warte und verkauf beim händler

als mensch bekam ich je runde 935 ruf das sind ca. 36 runden 
1080 min also 18 stunden farmen (ab wohlwollend)

ich hab gute 3 wochen gebraucht (ab 600/3000), da ich nicht jeden tag
am farmen war

öfters waren bis zu 6 leute unterwegs und da haben sich die runden auf
1 stunde ausgedehnt weil man um jeden riesen oder winterfellfurby
kämpfen musste
oder ich war mit der gilde unterwegs

gruß

barndolf


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also ich nehme mal mein beispiel
> 
> ...




wat? 3 wochen? ja ok dann hast aba paar tage gar net gezockt oder? also mein kollege hat 6tage gebraucht, jeden abend so 4h. und der hat die shimären und bären q ab wohlw. gar nemme gemacht iuch auch nicht und bin nun in 3tagen auf respekt. gekommen. also wenn amn sich 1 woche abends mal 4 h rannsetzt hat ma den in einer woche.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Februar 2008)

hab ja geschrieben, dass ich an einigen tagen mit der gilde unterwegs war und
es auch viele abende gab an denen sich das questen nicht gelohnt hat da zu viele
ruffarmer unterwegs waren ^^

ein bekannter hats auch abends in einer woche geschafft


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hab ja geschrieben, dass ich an einigen tagen mit der gilde unterwegs war und
> es auch viele abende gab an denen sich das questen nicht gelohnt hat da zu viele
> ruffarmer unterwegs waren ^^
> 
> ein bekannter hats auch abends in einer woche geschafft




hmm ich glaub auf 70 mach ich das auch kurz am abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ne woche ist ja ned die welt und der tieger hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also 4h * 7 = 28h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dafür hat man was das nicht jeder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ty 4 inföös


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meinen Augen immer noch ein absolut besonderes Mount. Es rennt nunmal nicht jeder damit rum...
Und man kann sagen, was man will, der Milkatiger rockt einfach.


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub auf 70 mach ich das auch kurz am abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa geht eig relativ flott als 70er.
Extra Vorteil: Extrem viele grüne, blaue items +jeweils 20s von nem riese +mega ruf bei der holzschuhfeste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ab respektvoll kann man da en furblog beschwören der einen während dem kampf heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab bisher durch item verkauf usw 150g verdient und hab noch 20k ruf vor mir^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (27. Februar 2008)

*GZ **
*
ja coole sache ich wollte den auch immer schonmal haben aber hatte keine lust sooo lange dafür zu farmen^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Februar 2008)

Erothar schrieb:


> joa geht eig relativ flott als 70er.
> Extra Vorteil: Extrem viele grüne, blaue items +jeweils 20s von nem riese +mega ruf bei der holzschuhfeste
> 
> 
> ...




irrtum

ab ehrfürchtig gibts den quest für die belohnung erst ;-)

nach abschluss dieses questes bekommst du erst den wächter der holzschlundfeste


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Februar 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> der winterquellfrostsäbler sieht nicht gut aus,die normalen sehen da schon besser aus und wen man den wintertiger hat,hat man einen roten tigerkopf und wei beim avatar kopf sieht auch nicht gut aus,ich würde kriegstiger holen hat man in paar stunden die marken falls du ein pve fuzzi bist




der pvptiger is
a) hässlich
b) hat ihn jeder
c) haben 6 von 7 allies nen epic tiger

als hordler sind mir bisher erstaunlich weniger frostsäbler über den weg gelaufn, im gegensatz zu den normalen epictiger, der wohl 95% aller allies reiten.


----------



## Kighlander (28. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Themenstarter:

Als lvl 70 sehe ich die Quest nicht mehr als Herausforderung an, da man eh bestimmt schon ein Epic-Mount hat. Ich dagegen war lvl 62 bei Abschluss.
Ab Wohlwollend habe ich auch die Fleischquest weggelassen, dadurch habe ich pro Run zwar "nur" 600 Ruf bekommen, ging aber dennoch relativ fix. Auch bei mir (Dank 60% Mount) hat eine Runde ca. 30 Minuten gedauert, wobei ich nur jeden zweiten bis dritten Run zum Verkaufen gegangen bin.
In diesem Sinne, Viel Spaß beim Questen !


----------



## Chaoze69 (28. Februar 2008)

Naja, wie lange man dafür braucht ist ja wohl eindeutig Klassenabhängig. Ein Mage wird den Säbler auf jeden Fall mit weniger Arbeit kriegen als zB en Pala, allein des AoEs wegen. 
Und zum Säbler selber: Natürlich ist der was besonderes, wird er auch immer bleiben. Auch wenn er nicht sonderlich toll aussieht, aber was besonderes ist er auf jeden Fall. Allein der Arbeit wegen, Vereinfacht oder nicht.
Naja, aber um ehrlich zu sein finde Ich es bedenklich dass jemand soviel Zeit aufwendet, nur um diesen Tiger zu kriegen. Aber lass dich davon nicht stören, ein fettes GZ auf jeden Fall zu dem Vieh.


----------



## JimJam (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe schon ordentlich Gold gespart und bin bald Lvl 59. Ich wollte mir dann den Winterquell Frostsäbler holen, nur ich habe da so meine Skrupel. Also meine eigentlich Frage war, ob man da überhaupt ins lvln einschließen kann, sprich das ich da nicht einen Monat oder so dran sitze. Ich hatte da so mit einer Woche gerechnet (pro Tag 5 Stunden Farm Zeit). Könnte das evtl. so klappen oder nicht? Eine weiter Frage wäre, wie das überhaupt mit den Quests läuft. Nimmt man die Quest an, beendet die und kann sie sofort nochmal annehmen, oder wie funktioniert das ganze? Naja ich hoffe jemand liest das hier noch, da der Thread ja schon älter ist.
MfG JimJam


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe schon ordentlich Gold gespart und bin bald Lvl 59. Ich wollte mir dann den Winterquell Frostsäbler holen, nur ich habe da so meine Skrupel. Also meine eigentlich Frage war, ob man da überhaupt ins lvln einschließen kann, sprich das ich da nicht einen Monat oder so dran sitze. Ich hatte da so mit einer Woche gerechnet (pro Tag 5 Stunden Farm Zeit). Könnte das evtl. so klappen oder nicht? Eine weiter Frage wäre, wie das überhaupt mit den Quests läuft. Nimmt man die Quest an, beendet die und kann sie sofort nochmal annehmen, oder wie funktioniert das ganze? Naja ich hoffe jemand liest das hier noch, da der Thread ja schon älter ist.
> MfG JimJam



Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch Blizzard die Reputationsbelohnung mit dem letzten Patch gesetzt hat, es ist auf jeden Fall um Welten vereinfacht worden. Du kannst am Anfang nur eine Quest annehmen, dann zwei und noch später eine Dritte. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass eine Woche reichen wird, wenn du erst Level 60 erreicht hast. Ich war auf Level 70 und habe Wochen gebraucht, wobei da die Rufbelohnung nur 75 betrug.

Es gibt übrigens einen Guide dazu. Suchmal mit Frostäbler Guide danach.


----------



## JimJam (3. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß, den habe ich auch schon gefunden. (Link). Daher 250 Ruf bei den ersten zwei Quests und bei den Riesen 350, jedoch schreibt er, das er 30h Power farming schätzt, was ich jedoch gar nicht  glauben kann. 
MfG JimJam


----------



## JimJam (3. Juni 2008)

So habe das gerade mal ausgerechnet. Man müsste die 250 Ruf Quest 168 erledigen. Das heißt bei meiner Farmzeit dürfte ich für jede Runde 12,5 Minuten brauchen. Meine Frage ist jetzt aber, ob man das schaffen kann, weil ich das ja noch nie gemacht habe. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mal ein paar Tipps geben, der es selber schon gemacht hat.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

Schnelles Reittier besorgen, Karotte oder sonstige Schmuckstücke die die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. Am meisten wirst du nämlich für die Zeit zwischen den Quests brauchen, um von Rivern zu den Aufgabenorten zu pilgern. Gerade die Frostriesen sind ganz im Süden und auch noch Elite, also wirst du mit Level 60 große Probleme haben. 

Ich empfehle Dir die Furbolgs zu töten, damit wirst du am meisten Erfolg haben. Es wird dich so oder so viel Zeit kosten. Rechne lieber mit Wochen, da du bestimmt irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben wirst.


----------



## lukss (3. Juni 2008)

Polürt schrieb:


> Gibt es so was änliches auf für Hordler ??


könntest dir ja denn amani bär holen


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2008)

Noch was für Hordler die ZG (Zul'gurub) Mounts sind auch selten!


----------



## JimJam (3. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...also ich persöhnlich bin ein sehr ehrgeiziger Mensch und wenn ich etwas beginne, will ich es auch wie geplant beenden. Du Lust verliere ich glaube ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hilfreich wäre es aber noch zu wissen, wie genau das jetzt mit den Quests läuft. Annehmen, erledigen, abgeben und wieder sofort neu annehmen? Danke schonmal im vorraus.
MfG JimJam


----------



## theriggiboy (3. Juni 2008)

der frostsäbler is echt hart zu erfarmen!
habe mit freunden 3nächte durchgespielt und erst wohwollend,mache vllt demnächst weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja immer wieder quest annehmen und abgeben und manchmal bekommst du ne neue quest dazu @JimJam


----------



## kio82 (3. Juni 2008)

Um wieviel % ist der Rufzuwachs denn angewachsen?

Als ich noch zu Pre BC Zeiten mal mit der Quest angefangen habe, hab ich direkt nach der ersten Quest aufgehoert. Man musste Pro Quest 5 Baer Items oder so sammeln, musste dann abgeben und durfte den gleichen Mist direkt wieder machen. Fuer diese Laufarbeit gab es dann auch nur laecherliche 75 Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

labarababa schrieb:


> Um wieviel % ist der Rufzuwachs denn angewachsen?
> 
> Als ich noch zu Pre BC Zeiten mal mit der Quest angefangen habe, hab ich direkt nach der ersten Quest aufgehoert. Man musste Pro Quest 5 Baer Items oder so sammeln, musste dann abgeben und durfte den gleichen Mist direkt wieder machen. Fuer diese Laufarbeit gab es dann auch nur laecherliche 75 Ruf.
> 
> ...



Lange vor BC lag der Rufzuwachs pro Quest bei 50 Punkten. Dann kam ein Sprung auf 75 und wenn ich recht informiert bin, hat Blizz den schon wieder auf 200 gesetzt. Also zeitlich kein Vergleich mehr zu den alten Frostsäblern.


----------



## nrg (3. Juni 2008)

Erst einmal GZ zu deinem Tiger, mir persönlich gefällt er besser als die Epic Tiger mit der Barbiepanzerung. Ich hab ihn mit meinem Schurken mit Level 63 in 3 Tagen erfarmt, ist eigentlich relativ simpel. Sobald man die Winterfelle machen kann haut man nur die um, sobald die Riesen dazukommen hast du in 20-30 Minuten 2 Quests fertig. Geht fix, es dropen neben Runenstoff die Ekos, viel grüner Crap (Waffen entzaubern, ewige Essenzen bringen mächtig Asche), Rufitems für die Holzschlundfeste, einige Rezepte. Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.

Für die Horde gab es mal den Ravasaurusausbilder im Un'Gorokrater. Leider war der nie funktionsfähig und wurde auch aus dem Spiel gepatcht.


----------



## JimJam (4. Juni 2008)

Ok also ich denke mal ich mache so weiter wie geplant ud versuche mit den Frostsäbler zu holen, nur noch eins, bevor die Frage noch tausend mal gestellt wird. Wie groß ist der Rufzuwachs?


> Daher 250 Ruf bei den ersten zwei Quests und bei den Riesen 350


MfG JimJam


----------



## The Future (4. Juni 2008)

Bei uns läuft fast jeder Ally damit rum und fast jeder Hordler mit dem Kriegsbär der Amani trotzdem finde ich beide
noch was besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inghinn (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab ihn auf Ally Seite auch und ich finde er ist DAS besondere Reittier in WoW. Alle anderen Mounts sind meiner Meinung nach entweder leichter zu bekommen, Glückssache oder eine Frage der Größe des Geldbeutels... Ich bereu es nicht ihn gefarmt zu haben auch wenn es echt ne Qual war.

Ich finde es schade, dass es so ein vergleichbares Mount nicht auf der Hordenseite gibt - denn das is das Einzige was mir auf Hordenseite fehlt seit ich nimmer Ally spiele....


----------



## Kite-X (4. Juni 2008)

Das Mount mit dem Höhsten Style Bonus ist immernoch der Spektraltiger. Und den lange zu farmen auch nicht. Entweder Ebay für 400€ Kaufen. Oder zu so kleinen Kindern hingehen und fragen ob die den Verkaufen. Preis war bei mir 15€. 320€ Bei Ebay losgeworden


----------



## Steve Coal (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab den Winterquellfrostsäbler auch.

Ich hab ca 4 Monate gebraucht bis ich den Ruf zusammen gefarmt hatte!
Ich würds nicht nochmal machen, aber das eine mal geht grad noch so OK.
Ich hab sogar mittendrin mal mit dem Gedanken gespiel es einfach zu lassen, aber da war ich schon so weit, dann hab ichs halt gar fertig gemacht. Aber ein Spaß war das nicht gerade!

Der Säbler ist auf Perenolde, meinem Server doch recht selten. Ich hab ihn erst 4-5 mal gesehen.
Es ist halt doch nen Zacken schwerer als ein bisschen Ruf in Darnassus zu sammeln indem man Stoff verkauft und sich damit dann als Nicht-nachtelf den normalen Säbler zu holen.

Von daher bin ich froh das ich ihn hab.
Einzig der Spektraltiger gefällt mir noch besser. Aber ich seh einfach nicht ein echte Kohle (und davon nicht wenig) rauszuhaun!


----------



## simion (4. Juni 2008)

Auf meinem Server hab ich den Säbler noch nie gesehen. Für ihn muss man ja wirklich farmen gehen, für einen Tiger bei Darnassus muss man nur kurz ins AH gehen und ein bisschen Stoff kaufen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Juni 2008)

eher normal würde ich sagen....ich habe damals ewig für den fröstsäbler gebraucht....aber seit dem patch gibt es ja den 4-fachen ruf für ne quest...


----------



## Lutios (4. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mich wohl auch mal ransetzen das mein Schami mit Wotlk den und den Talbuk hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas dauert bei mir nur ziemlich lange das ich es nach 2-3 Tage sehr langweilig finde aber ich schaff das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Juni 2008)

jo,...den schwarzen talbuk hätte ich auch noch gerne....dürfte mit dem zg raptor ziemlich das einzige mount sein dass mir noch fehlt...ausgenommen von denen ausm kartenspiel, aber die würde ich sowieso bei ebay verkaufen^^


----------



## Lutios (4. Juni 2008)

Der Schwarze Talbuk is der Kiregs Talbuk oder?

mfg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Juni 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Der Schwarze Talbuk is der Kiregs Talbuk oder?
> 
> mfg



ja. der von halaa


----------



## JimJam (4. Juni 2008)

Das einzige Mount was ich persöhnlich noch cool finde und was zudem super selten ist: Der Rabenfürst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der kann nur im Heroic Modus von dem von Druiden beschwörbaren Boss Anzu droppen. Da liegt die Chance dann bei 1,1%. Ausserdem stylt der auch ganz nett. Hier noch mal ne Galerie von dem: >>Klick mich<<
MfG JimJam


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Juni 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Das einzige Mount was ich persöhnlich noch cool finde und was zudem super selten ist: Der Rabenfürst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das streitross aus strath ist glaub seltener....auf destromath zumindest


----------



## JimJam (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, das der Rabenfürst das seltenste Mount ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Lutios (4. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> das streitross aus strath ist glaub seltener....auf destromath zumindest



Jo ist es!
Habs es 2x Droppen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal ne 2 Gewürfelt und des andre mal gepasst für nen rl kumpel der noch kein epic mount hatte!
Hmm Rabenfürst ist ganz cool jedoch sonderlich schwer zu bekommn is er auch nich da sethekhero echt einfach ist.
Hmm für den Schwarzen Talbuk such dir nen netten Hordler und kill den ganz oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht auch gegen Bezahlung wenn du genug Gold hast

mfg 
Sunital


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Juni 2008)

hehehe....das mit dem netten hordler ist ne gute idee

suche hordler auf destromath der sich 100x killen lässt^^


----------



## Lutios (4. Juni 2008)

Na wenn er sich auszieht und du ihm 50g gibst oder du dich im Gegenzug auch killen lässt sollte das kein Ding sein!
Du machst des scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (4. Juni 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, das der Rabenfürst das seltenste Mount ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die droprate von 1,1% hast du angegeben weil du ... keine droprate angeben wolltest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der winterquell tiger ist seit dem rufzuwachspatch zu häufig vertreten -> casual
was noch regelt ist der zg tiger (find ich hässlich) und der zg raptor (find ich auch hässlich) [strath horse wurde ja schon erwähnt, auch wenn strath inzwischen solo abgrasbar ist :E]

sogar der za tiger ist zu häufig vertreten, nachdem sich gewisse gilden daran reichgekauft haben :E


----------



## JimJam (4. Juni 2008)

Nein die Dropprate habe ich angeben, weil sie bei Buffed so steht...
MfG JimJam


----------



## Alpax (28. September 2008)

ich finde geil das man dafür kein epic reiten braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (28. September 2008)

Ich hab mir den erst vor ca 5 tagen selber geholt , aber auf meinem server haben den nciht soviele , der grund wird wohl sein , dass manche einfach keine lust haben die quests zu machen. Ich wollte zwischendrin auch mal ganz damit aufhören weil es halt immer nur diese 3 quests gab und oft das dumme fleisch nie gedroppt ist...aber letztendlich hab ich dann doch noch weiter gemacht und es hat sich gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (28. September 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> sogar der *za tiger* ist zu häufig vertreten, nachdem sich gewisse gilden daran reichgekauft haben :E



aha gibt es einen za tiger? , ich glaube du meinst den bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nacira (29. September 2008)

Der Säbler ist schon ein Tolles Mount. Meinen respekt zoll ich allen die Ihn schon haben. Ich werde mich auch noch dran setzten mit meinem Char dieses tolle Tier zu hollen. Auch ist er auf meinem Server noch sehr selten vertretten. Der Rabenfürst ist auch ein tolles Mount vom Aussehen her, aber auch diesen habe ich auf meinem Server (Antonidas) höchstens zwei mal gesehen.^^ 

Nun in diesem Sinne alle die noch die Q-Reihe machen, viel Glück haltet durch, er ist es garantiert wert, der Säbler.


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

den säbler gibt es schon zu häufig deshalb uninteressant genauso wie der ZA bär wobei die leute die ihn "ehrlich" geholt haben oke alle die ihn gekauft haben sollten mit wotlk gelöscht werden^^

kodo ist auch schon unintessant und nachdem er mir 2x hintereinander gedropt ist und ich net gekriegt habe geb ich auf^^

naja imerhin hab ich den ZG Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (29. September 2008)

Also weiß nicht das Kätzchen sieht doch nun wirklich kaum anders aus als die anderen Katzen mit denen die Allianz so rumhoppelt.


----------



## Tante V (29. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Das einzige Mount was ich persöhnlich noch cool finde und was zudem super selten ist: Der Rabenfürst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meins ( da loht es sich entlich mal tausend dudus in der fl zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



Surfer schrieb:


> das streitross aus strath ist glaub seltener....auf destromath zumindest



 meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mountverrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den Tiger hab ich auch aber ich muss da Golia zustimmen ich finde für die ganze mühe sieht er nicht sonderlich besonders aus. Wollte ihn aber trotzdem xD


----------



## Yhoko (29. September 2008)

moin,

ist halt doch noch etwas besonderes. habe ihn mir für meinen main-char geholt und der rest muß halt bei normalen reittieren bleiben. nochmal tu ich mir die farmerei nicht an. besonders wenn man bedenkt das meine kleine mensch ist und vorherr erstmal den ruf bei der fraktion darnassus auf ehrfürchtig bringen mußte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> den Tiger hab ich auch aber ich muss da Golia zustimmen ich finde für die ganze mühe sieht er nicht sonderlich besonders aus. Wollte ihn aber trotzdem xD



mühe???

hab den beim 3ten kill gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (29. September 2008)

Ich finde auch das e r immer besonbders sein wirt.


----------



## Tante V (29. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mühe???
> 
> hab den beim 3ten kill gewonnen
> 
> ...




*räusper* war das der Pingu gott buff? *räusper* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (29. September 2008)

Huhu!

*Also erstmal fettes GZ zum Milkatiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ich hab mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht den zu farmen, fiel dann aber so halb/halb auch in die Zeit rein, wo sie eben jetzt mehr Ruf reingepatcht haben. Aber man sitzt auch trotzdem noch n Weilchen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Rumgereite ist eben das was Zeit kostet... die Mobs fallen auf 70 ja eh um wie die Fliegen (ohmann, du hast das wirklich auf lvl 60 gemacht?!)

Also der Tiger ist sicherlich was besonderes, wenn gleich auch nicht mehr so wie früher... k/A wieso man das patchen muss, weil für Casual Players ist das ja auch nicht gedacht, oder?

*Zu der Frage, was es für die Horde gibt:*
In der WoW Beta gab es scheinbar im Un'Goro Krater einen Raptorausbildner, der das selbe angeboten hat, doch wurde das beim Release dann weggemacht weil in der Beta fast keiner die Quests gemacht hat (ja, man hat ja auch in ner Beta nix besseres zu tun als Ruf zu farmen... tja..)


PS: Ich hätt den auch schon allein deshalb gefarmt, weil man muss ja bei jeder Fraktion maximalen Ruf erreichen (wenn man etwas krank ist^^)


----------



## Hunternevs (29. September 2008)

Also ich habe auch vor den Leuten gewissen respeckt den ich weiß wie hart es ist sich ein mount zu erfarmen ^^


----------



## riggedi (29. September 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> besonders wenn man bedenkt das meine kleine mensch ist und vorherr erstmal den ruf bei der fraktion darnassus auf ehrfürchtig bringen mußte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Au Backe, das ist aber nicht mehr notwendig! Ein Gildenkollege hat sich auch vor kurzem den Milkatiger geholt - er ist Mensch und hat einen wohlwollenden Ruf in Darnassus.
Glaube, da hast Du Dir ein wenig zuviel Aufwand gemacht, Yhoko.

Riggedi


----------



## Sharkeno (29. September 2008)

also auf meinem Server is er schon was besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erst recht da ich ihn bisher nur zweimal gesehen habe (beide male die GLEICHE Person)


also...find ich schon. dass er etwas besonderes ist.

MfG


----------



## Anowo (29. September 2008)

Auf unseren Server ist er auch sehr selten zu sehen daher was besonderes


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

Ist sehr Rar hmm so selten wie ein Arena Drache würde passen - ich meins ernst sehe das kaum und in Anub'Arak läuft fast jeder mit was besonderem^^


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2008)

er ist und bleibt was besonderes wer macht sih schon die mühe so lange zu farmen für denn ich zb nicht darfür nutzse ich ihn zu selten!


----------



## Piggy D. (29. September 2008)

find den nix besonderes mehr, frueher, als man taeglich 8h spielte und ca 3monate brauchte, wusste man wofuer man sich angestrengt hat


----------

